# Arrests Made After Boy's Rape Video Posted Online



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SOUTH POINT, Ohio -- *Authorities in South Point said a man accused of raping a teenage boy was identified when cell phone video of the attack was posted on a Web site.

Authorities said 18-year-old Ryan McMillian and a group of teens got together at the alleged victim's house Nov. 24 to play music, watch TV and eat pizza.

McMillian is accused of holding the 14-year-old victim down and raping him. Authorities said two other teens face charges -- one who also participated in the alleged rape and another who recorded it.

McMillian admitted to police that he attacked the boy while another teen recorded the rape, The Ironton Tribune reported. He will face a grand jury next week on a charge of first-degree rape.

The Tribune reported that Lawrence County Sheriff's Detective Andy Sisler testified that McMillian said that the victim was very drunk and was locked in a closet to "calm his behavior." Sisler testified that the boy had never had alcohol prior to the rape and that McMillian said the boy was unable to "handle his alcohol."

The paper reported that after the boy was released from the closet, McMillian and the other suspects allegedly slapped him and called his names before they pulled down his pants and sodomized him with a device. Sisler testified that both McMillian and another teen raped the boy, the paper reported.

South Point is a small city along the Ohio River, about 110 miles south of Columbus.

_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147 (Aug 28, 2005)

Are you F'ing kidding me


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Now even I think that's fucked up.


----------

